# Laphroaig Quarter Cask



## constant tilt (Sep 4, 2007)

Got a question for the scotch guys on here, randomly picked it up. Just started getting into scotch. Had one sip and think its disgusting! Since I'm just getting into scotch so is my palette just not ready for it?? Been drinking Balvenie Double wood, Glenmorangie, and Glenfiddichs and been loving them. Any insight would be awesome.


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

Well you strayed from the Islay and Highlands region of Scotland to the wonderful Isle of Islay. Islay malts are characterized by their peaty and smoky flavors and are quite unique compared to the others. A lot of people don't like Islay scotch, and perhaps you are one of those people. Did you try adding a bit of water to dilute it? Might open it up some. Give it a few more tries and if you still don't like it, Islay scotch just isn't for you.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Simple enough to remedy - pick up a bottle of Loch Dhu for yourself. Have yourself a drink of its black and peaty goodness. After that, Laphroaig is like a pale ale compared to a bottle of Andechs.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

1) I'd stick it in the back of the cupboard instead of trying to chock it down and revisit 6-12 months later. Your tastes may change.

2) Laphroaig QC is bottled at 48% which is a big step up from the usual 40%. 1/4 oz of water for 1&1/4 oz whisky might be better if the strength is the issue. It is miles away from the others you've mentioned though.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I have to say...I'm no expert but I find it's medicine like taste wonderful...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

As a highland and speyside drinker myself, strong peaty Islay whiskies make my toes curl and I grow hair on my upper lip, it's not pretty.

What makes it easier to drink for me: cut with a few drops of water, it opens up the flavor and you can taste more of the underlying malt. 

Or... Make it your mixed drink of choice and make old fashioneds with it


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't care for the smoky ones myself. Some are so strong that it tastes like someone dumped liquid smoke in it.

My go to scotch is Oban. Never disappoints.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

The peatier and iodiney the better for me. Quarter Cask is one of my go-to Scotches. Give it some time. You may find yourself craving it. You may not. The reason there are hundreds of different Scotches is because there are so many different tastes.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I find that when I try something new the first glass is almost always dissapointing. Try a couple more glasses and see what happens. You may find that you develope a taste for it. If not, just don't buy that one again. There are plenty more to choose from.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Laphroaig can be a real ass kicker of a whisky on your palate. Try warming up the taste buds first, foreplay if you will. Next time you pour a glass add some water and let it sit for 20-30 minutes (glass covered) In the mean time pour another glass of blended scotch or something you're familiar with just to get your taste buds into whisky mode. Then go for the Laphroaig, you may find you palate doesnt get overwhelmed by peat and your able to detect more underlying notes. 

You may also just realize at this point in your whisky adventure the woody smoke (think campfire) peat blasting malts are just not for you. No biggie, but like others have said that may change in the future so hang on to that bottle its a fine single malt to have in the stable.


----------

